# P.E. or PE?



## FusionWhite (Jan 5, 2011)

Im sitting here looking at email signatures of various people I work with. About half use P.E. and half use PE.

Is one correct?

Just curious.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 5, 2011)

I use P.E.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2011)

I've used both on business cards, email signatures, reports, etc. They are both correct, and it really is just personal preference.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2011)

P.E. for me.


----------



## Johnson (Jan 5, 2011)

I read from PPI forum. Modern styly use PE instead of P.E.

"The designations "PE" and "P.E." (Professional Engineer) are synonymous. Modern style is to omit the periods, but this is not universal"


----------



## tomp (Jan 5, 2011)

Using P.E. - for the first time today!


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just change your last name to PE and then use P.E.

Problem solved.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2011)

Johnson said:


> I read from PPI forum.


Blasphemer! I don't have to work with blasphemers!


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 6, 2011)

My philosophy for abbreviations is "No periods, period". This goes for abbreviations on plans (EX, not EX., AC, not A.C., BCR, not B.C.R., etc., etc.). So, I imagine I'll use "PE" when I do finally get it. 

What about this question - How do you guys feel about using RCE (Registered Civil Engineer) instead of PE? (Assuming you are civil, of course)


----------



## wolfpack PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Johnson said:


> I read from PPI forum. Modern styly use PE instead of P.E.
> "The designations "PE" and "P.E." (Professional Engineer) are synonymous. Modern style is to omit the periods, but this is not universal"



It does seem to me, at least where I am employed, that most of the engineers that have been around awhile tend to use P.E. while most of the newer engineers use PE.

I think its just a personal preference though. I use PE.


----------



## Johnson (Jan 6, 2011)

wolfpack PE said:


> Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > I read from PPI forum. Modern styly use PE instead of P.E.
> ...


Agree. I use PE as well.


----------

